# Recommendations in Devon or Dorset



## {51248} (27 July 2017)

Can anyone recommend a riding school / equestrian centre in Devon or Dorset ?  I&#8217;m hoping to find one that will do flatwork / dressage training for an adult male. If there&#8217;s one with a dressage/classical schoolmaster so much the better.  At my present riding school I'm considered as 'advanced' which means I understand about inside bend even if I dont always achieve it.  Many thanks !!


----------



## Haniki (28 July 2017)

http://www.milllanelivery.co.uk/
This is near Tiverton in Devon, excellent teacher with a lot of local clients.
Not sure if she teaches on her own horses though or just people on their own horses.


----------



## {51248} (2 August 2017)

Thanks for that !


----------



## Fraggle2 (3 August 2017)

You could try Kingston mauward collage


----------



## {51248} (3 August 2017)

fraggle2 said:



			You could try Kingston mauward collage
		
Click to expand...

Looks interesting, thanks.


----------

